# Hernia surgery recovery - pain in the general area 9 months out



## jnails (Jun 1, 2009)

I had an inguinal hernia on the left side repaired back in June 2011 via the laproscopic method. Every once in a while I would get twinges that didn't even really bother me. Now though I'm having some pains - they move around from spot to spot, but basically it's in the general area of my hernia - sometimes on the opposite side, sometimes above, sometimes right on it, sometimes when I'm leaning over while sitting, and almost always (last 10 days) when i first lay flat in my bed for 10 minutes or so. Originally I blamed it on some more intense riding, but I'm doing the same intensity and volume I was doing in December and didn't have problems then? I've also had a cold so I've been off the bike for over a week and it really hasn't gotten better. I don't have any lumps or bulges or anything like that - looks normal so i don't think it's another Hernia. Maybe scar tissue and nerves being moved around and getting pissed off?

Just wondered if this is normal from those that have been thru this surgery?


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

I had the same type of repair about a year and a half ago. I get random shots of pain or days when it feels like I may have herniated myself again, but they usually go away. My doctor told me this type of stuff could/would happen as scar tissue developed. Mine has never lasted more than 2 or 3 days at most though. I'm not an active rider yet, although my work requires moving heavy objects and generally causing things that make me strain. I should probably stay out of this section of the forum... various injuries have kept me from getting a bike and hitting the trails for about 2 years now. I have decided that I will purchase this weekend and get started but this injury forum makes me nervous, lol.


----------



## jnails (Jun 1, 2009)

Nismo, 
Don't let the chance of injury keep you from mountain biking. I have had my share of injuries and broken bones from mountain biking, but if I wasn't a mountain biker I'd be out of shape, probably weigh 30-40 pounds more, have more stress, and have a much more boring life then I do. It's worth it. Besides, they say your not suppose to have this well preserved perfect body when you go to the grave - your suppose to come sliding in sideways all worn out saying "what a ride".


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

jnails said:


> Nismo,
> Don't let the chance of injury keep you from mountain biking. I have had my share of injuries and broken bones from mountain biking, but if I wasn't a mountain biker I'd be out of shape, probably weigh 30-40 pounds more, have more stress, and have a much more boring life then I do. It's worth it. Besides, they say your not suppose to have this well preserved perfect body when you go to the grave - your suppose to come sliding in sideways all worn out saying "what a ride".


jnails, I'm not, but I have some things that concern me. Roughly 10 years ago, I was diagnosed with a hernitated cervical disc. I tore the TFCC in both wrists about 7/8 years ago and also fractured my right wrist some time between all that. In late winter/early spring of 2009 is when my hernia occured, but I couldn't do anything because I was running my own business and couldn't afford to take time off. Later that year, I ended up with stress fractures in my foot and ended up with a cast on my leg and on crutches for 2 months and then 3 months in an aircast boot cause it wouldn't heal. I had closed my business and went back to retail so I finally just gave up on it healing and deal with it. In April of 2010, the hernia got so bad I had to have the surgery to correct it. Of course it waited till I drove 2.5 hours to Cabella's in MI and when I got out of the car, I couldn't walk  In the interum, my psoriatic arthritis and the herniated disc in my neck were causing me quite a bit of pain, so I started taking Humira injections and it seemed to be helping with the arthritis. That was starting to feel in control and I started having problems (because of work) with my tfcc's again and ended up with casts on both arms in from mid Sept. to mid Nov. and I am still dealing with that. Doc talked to me today about surgically shortening the ulna in my right arm. I said nope!! He injected it with cortisone, I walked out, got in the car and went and bought my bike :thumbsup: First time I have seriously ridden a bike in probably 20 years and I rode about 4 miles. I am out of shape. I had gotten myself down to 200 lbs from 260 (I'm 6'1") and then when I was diagnosed with the psoriatic arthritis I started on steroids. In the 2+ years of being on those (before the Humira) I gained back most of it. So I have made up my mind, this is the start of getting back down to a good weight, getting back in shape and yes, relieving some stress. I crashing and getting hurt is possible, but I won't let that scare me. If it happens, it happens.

Sooooo, back to your problem, lol. Have you tried massaging the incision areas?


----------



## jnails (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow nismo, your dealing with a lot. I too have arthritis - neck and back. From football and motocross racing. Doc has me on celebrex, which helps a lot but I worry what it will do to me later in life side effects wise (stroke, hypertension, stomach bleeding). Funny thing is, when I'm hurt and can't ride the arthritis gets worse. When i'm riding and stretching it feels way better. So maybe this is gonna help you out in more ways then one? I hope so. 

I've massaged the area some. Seems like the worst is right above where I think is the top of the "patch" to fix the old one. Seems to be a lot of tension there. I keep pulling my skin back and coughing preying I don't have another hernia. LOL. Pain moves around some and is inconsistent when it comes on - other then when I lay down flat, then it always hurts. I figure I'm just gonna push it some and see what happens. It feels muscular and the pain usually doesn't stick around for long - it comes and goes. Did hill intervals today and so far so good.

Good luck with your new journey into mountain biking again. Just keep after it man!


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

jnails said:


> Wow nismo, your dealing with a lot. I too have arthritis - neck and back. From football and motocross racing. Doc has me on celebrex, which helps a lot but I worry what it will do to me later in life side effects wise (stroke, hypertension, stomach bleeding). Funny thing is, when I'm hurt and can't ride the arthritis gets worse. When i'm riding and stretching it feels way better. So maybe this is gonna help you out in more ways then one? I hope so.
> 
> I've massaged the area some. Seems like the worst is right above where I think is the top of the "patch" to fix the old one. Seems to be a lot of tension there. I keep pulling my skin back and coughing preying I don't have another hernia. LOL. Pain moves around some and is inconsistent when it comes on - other then when I lay down flat, then it always hurts. I figure I'm just gonna push it some and see what happens. It feels muscular and the pain usually doesn't stick around for long - it comes and goes. Did hill intervals today and so far so good.
> 
> Good luck with your new journey into mountain biking again. Just keep after it man!


Somedays it does seem like a lot and wears on me mentally. Too add insult to injury, in the past 7 months I have had to put both of my cats down. One was about 17 and the other was about 19. I know what you mean about the lack of activity making things worse. On days off that I feel really blah and lethargic and end up doing nothing, by the end of the day I usually feel even worse :madman: I'm hoping this will allow me to relieve some of the stress and anxiety of all this crap and let me get in shape and feel better. :thumbsup:

Hopefully you're are just going through some scar tissue adhesion issues. I was worried about it forming on nerves as my surgeon told me it was a possibility. So far....(knock on wood) so good.


----------

